# Civil War GAME thread



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

not "smack talking" thread. (btw, if OSU starts to take a dump, I'm not gonna bother posting in this thread)

I paused the game so it's synced with the radio broadcast (I can't stand the guys doing it on TV)..makes for a much better broadcast.

Anyways, fumble by the ducks (Rosario), Brandon HUghes got the ball and OSU scored with a TD by Vandiver.

7-0 OSU (UO has the ball now)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

good pass by Leaf, DUcks on 34 YD of the Beavos.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

oooh man, dropped ball by UO Duck. Would've been 6 (pacinger?) guaranteed.

OSU is playing crappy D, and the game is only 7-0 because 2 passes were dropped, and the fumble.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

good punt by UO, downed by a Duck at the OSU 5 yard line (or there-abouts).

OSU got the benefit (imho) of a nice placement on a play, and now have a 1st down at about the 18. Another 1st down by OSU (on a pretty good run by Bernard). False Start OSU, 5 yard penalty. 1 and 15 from 29. 8:00 to go.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

fumble by beavers, UO recovers and then gets a buncha 1st downs. Now UO is at the 16(ish) YL or so. OSU is playing crappy D and the Ducks are playing solid O.

Stewart gets to the 3rd yl (btw, is anyone else having a hard time reading the names of the players on the Ducks?)

Look for a TD here by the Ducks. (imho, that should be a TD by kent)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TD Stewart

Hi The Sebastian Express.

Ok, I did the first quarter, now someone else can do it the 2nd (tho no ones reading, so why I don't know)


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi .

And yes, I am having trouble too. One should probably not put metallic silver for names on 'lightning' yellow uniforms.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

fine, I'll do more. Jeesh. 

OSU scored FG. Then UO got ball on 27 (after a little run? I missed it) but Leaf through an pick, and it was run in for a TD. now it's 17-7 OSU.

Nice punt return by Oregon, they're on the Oregon's 35.

2-4 now

wow...bad placement. two bad placements there (on the drive by um...johnson?). 

UO had to kick a FG, but missed. 17-7 still.

what was the personal foul there?



FG attempt by Serna (50). Im predicting a miss.

holy crap, that stewart guy is good. Oregon is on OSU's 33 (I believe) with 17 seconds to go, and 2 timeouts.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I expected more of the Ducks. I don't mind though.

Go Beavs!

Gramps...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, Martinez (?) hit the goal-post on the FG attempt. I've never actually seen that happen cept on like ESPN. Thats a huge miss for UO (both actually).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

So, express, how's things?
that looked to be out of bounds, BUT it's not inclusive.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Things are okay. I had my Thanksgiving today during the game. And I like how we apparently have referee that is related to the Oklahoma-Oregon referees in this game. Pro call right there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Things are okay. I had my Thanksgiving today during the game. And I like how we apparently have referee that is related to the Oklahoma-Oregon referees in this game. Pro call right there.


I'm still stuffed from yesterday (well, having 3 lefse's didn't help)..but you're right. that was a blown call. But not the end of the world. Need to not let it get them down, and keep going strong.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

What are lefses?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> What are lefses?


it's a norwegian (or swedish, if you're swedish) tortilla. It's potato based, and if you've ever had one (or are norwegian/swedish) you would run over your own grandmother to know someone who makes them (unless your grandmother is the one who makes them).

Lefse. It's popular with cin&sugar, peanut butter, diced onions, meats, sauces, etc. I've actually made it into a pizza before. It's nummy.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm mostly swedish. I will have to try it some time. Thank you.

Pro Bernard right there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I'm mostly swedish. I will have to try it some time. Thank you.
> 
> Pro Bernard right there.


of my norwegian relatives, I'm one of 2 I believe, of my generation that knows how to make it and makes it. Makes me incredibly popular with my grandmothers sisters.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What channel is the game on?? Is it over?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> What channel is the game on?? Is it over?


FSN (on dish, it's 426 and 446) and no it's not over.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Found it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> FSN (on dish, it's 426 and 446) and no it's not over.


Thanks Hap!

650 for me.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sportsnut is at the game and I'm sure he's not to happy since he's a big Duck fan.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Sportsnut is at the game and I'm sure he's not to happy since he's a big Duck fan.


it's not over yet, it's only a 13 point lead and OSU isn't exactly stopping the Ducks with their defense.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

True, but you got to have the ball to score.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Beavers just take off and leave a live ball?? At least one guy stayed and downed it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That was a terrible spot. They spotted it after he rolled a yard.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> That was a terrible spot. They spotted it after he rowed a yard.


it did seem generous, but the ducks have been on the bad end of some placements tonight, so it kind of evens out in the end. hopefully not at the cost of a loss for OSU.

OSU does not seem to be able to make stops on 3rd down tonight.

Man, OSU's defense is crap today. This game should be tied, as in all honesty, UO has out-played OSU.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think UO is going to score here, to tie the game. OSU is just playing like crap today, and UO has taken advantage of that. The only scoring difference is the INT's and the muffed fg's.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

So.. I think Oklahoman and Oregon State fans can feel the same on some type of common ground now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I think UO is going to score here, to tie the game. OSU is just playing like crap today, and UO has taken advantage of that. The only scoring difference is the INT's and the muffed fg's.


And the difference should be a fumble returned for TD. He caught that and had possesion before he was hammered and the ball was knocked loose. IMO.

Btw, I'm not for either team really, I like to see Oregon teams do well and I go for whichever has the best chance at bowls.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

OSU Is playing like crap. Beavers are playing like total crap.

OSU hasn't played good enough in the 2nd half to make me think they can score here. beyond pathetic defense.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I know a Duck fan that is pretty happy right now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I know a Duck fan that is pretty happy right now.


I'm preparing myself to be disappointed. I guess I should be used to it, as a beaver fan.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know if OSU's defense can make a stop here.

how the ****.


OSU's defense is just pathetic today. Absolutely ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

damnit all to hell.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Woooooo!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, Hap!

I know a Duck fan that is pretty unhappy right now!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> Woooooo!!!!!



U.G. Lee


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wow, great game by both teams (although, imho, UO played better)..but wow...thats what the civil war is ALL about!

Granted, the team I wanted to win won, but that was a good game by both teams (well, considering how crappy both teams played I mean). Thats a game that neither team really deserves to win


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> wow, great game by both teams (although, imho, UO played better)..but wow...thats what the civil war is ALL about!
> 
> Granted, the team I wanted to win won, but that was a good game by both teams (well, considering how crappy both teams played I mean).


It was entertaining.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> U.G. Lee


ugly, sloppy, lazy, and inept.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

So overcoming their own sloppy play and the horribleness of the refs, we pull it out. Pro Serna. Pro.

<3 Beavers.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> ugly, sloppy, lazy, and inept.



I don't really keep up with either team anymore. What bowl games might they each be slated to play in....and against whom?

Anyone know?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think Oregon will go to the Hawaiian bowl and OSU maybe Vegas?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Ugh. I hate kickers.

Classic game. Hate coming out on the wrong side of those. Gotta give props to the Beavs who took advantage of about a half-dozen opportunities that Oregon just handed them (two turnovers that resulted in two touchdowns; 7 points left on the board by a horrible Oregon kicker, etc.).

What a ****ty way to end the season.

****

****

Paul Martinez ought to be put in the corner for a short time-out (edited for Fork).

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Ugh. I hate kickers.
> 
> Paul Martinez ought to have the **** kicked out of him.
> 
> -Pop


*deleted

The kid gave it his best effort. He missed a few kicks, but he wasn't lazy, he wasn't resting on his laurels...he TRIED to make those kicks. Villifying a 20 year old kid for missing a couple kicks is incredibly weak. I feel bad for him, even as an OSU fan. I feel even worse for you, a fan who wants him to have the **** kicked out of him for missing some kicks. *deleted.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Ugh. I hate kickers.
> 
> Classic game. Hate coming out on the wrong side of those. Gotta give props to the Beavs who took advantage of about a half-dozen opportunities that Oregon just handed them (two turnovers that resulted in two touchdowns; 7 points left on the board by a horrible Oregon kicker, etc.).
> 
> ...


I see you take a Duck loss a lot better than a Blazer loss.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Fork said:


> *deleted





> *deleted


*deleted
To address the coherent part of your post ...

If you want to play college football and you want to be a kicker, you have got to face the music if you **** up. On the other end, if you do your job, you could end up the hero. That includes not kicking the ball directly into the back of your center.

I know about a zillion OSU fans who wanted Serna to hitchhike home from Baton Rouge after a certain ****-up against LSU a while back. So don't get all holier-than-thou on me.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

mgb said:


> I see you take a Duck loss a lot better than a Blazer loss.


Hey - I'm a fan. I hate losing. Anyone who's offended by the passion I have wouldn't last two seconds in a sports bar in Denver, Chicago, New York, Boston, St. Louis, etc. Portland just happens to be a city where people don't care about sports as much (which is not necessarily a bad thing, depending on how you look at it). I'm not a typical Portland sports fan. I get pissed when my team loses. I demand excellence. I accept that I'm not always going to get it, but accepting mediocrity over a long term is never a trait I'd like to have as a sports fan. If that offends people, then I apologize.

Venting on a message board seems fairly harmless to me. I just want to talk about sports. And wow - frustrating results might lead to frustrated comments.

-Pop


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Wel it's clear Oregon beat themselves today, OSU did not beat Oregon. I think OSU will be better next year with the canfield kid or whatever and the Ducks should be a top 10 team next season since they were built for next year. They suffered too many injuries to the secondary to compete, you can't convert 3 safeties to CB and expect to be able to stop the pass.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BiggaAdams said:


> Wel it's clear Oregon beat themselves today, OSU did not beat Oregon. I think OSU will be better next year with the canfield kid or whatever and the Ducks should be a top 10 team next season since they were built for next year. They suffered too many injuries to the secondary to compete, you can't convert 3 safeties to CB and expect to be able to stop the pass.


Yeah, I like Oregon going into 2007. Brady showed me some things today that lead me to believe he'd be an excellent starter for this offense (sorry, Dennis). Jonathan Stewart is going to be a star, and he's only a sophomore. Jaison Williams is going to be a star, and he's only a sophomore as well. And Oregon's recruiting is shaping up well (top 20 class thus far, based on the verbal commitments they've received).

There are some things they need to shore up, however. They need to bring a special teams coach back in. They've lost touch with that aspect of the game, and it showed with their punt returning, their field goal kicking, their kickoff return coverage, etc. Games sometimes hinge on big special teams plays. Hell, the Civil War showed that today. They also need to take a long hard look at Nick Alliotti and make a decision about either getting rid of the guy or forcing him to change his defensive philosophy. Too often he plays a prevent defense on obvious passing downs and relies on extra players in the secondary and a three-man rush. This conference is too good to not find open receivers down field (see: Matt Moore on Oregon State's final drive).

So there you have it. Defense and special teams. If you take care of those, the problems on offense will take care of themselves, because you can take more risks and you won't be starting with bad field position every offensive possession.

-Pop


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> *deleted*


*deleted*.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Yeah, I like Oregon going into 2007. Brady showed me some things today that lead me to believe he'd be an excellent starter for this offense (sorry, Dennis). Jonathan Stewart is going to be a star, and he's only a sophomore. Jaison Williams is going to be a star, and he's only a sophomore as well. And Oregon's recruiting is shaping up well (top 20 class thus far, based on the verbal commitments they've received).
> 
> There are some things they need to shore up, however. They need to bring a special teams coach back in. They've lost touch with that aspect of the game, and it showed with their punt returning, their field goal kicking, their kickoff return coverage, etc. Games sometimes hinge on big special teams plays. Hell, the Civil War showed that today. They also need to take a long hard look at Nick Alliotti and make a decision about either getting rid of the guy or forcing him to change his defensive philosophy. Too often he plays a prevent defense on obvious passing downs and relies on extra players in the secondary and a three-man rush. This conference is too good to not find open receivers down field (see: Matt Moore on Oregon State's final drive).
> 
> ...


We need a new Dcord, one that lets the players play aggressive, not a read and react type defense.

ALso, I disagree about Leaf. He's mediocre and his talent is maxed out already. This offense is PERFECT for a qb like Dixon, but Dixons problem is that he's too soft. Once he gets hit hard, he's done, he hasnt been the same since the Cal game. Give him the offseason to work on his game, progress his reading of defense so he doesn't lock onto 1 defender and to play with confidence and the guy will be a stud. Don't forget about Kempt either, he fits this offense wonderful, has some wheels and a good arm, I'd like him in over Leaf.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Hey - I'm a fan. I hate losing. Anyone who's offended by the passion I have wouldn't last two seconds in a sports bar in Denver, Chicago, New York, Boston, St. Louis, etc. Portland just happens to be a city where people don't care about sports as much (which is not necessarily a bad thing, depending on how you look at it). I'm not a typical Portland sports fan. I get pissed when my team loses. I demand excellence. I accept that I'm not always going to get it, but accepting mediocrity over a long term is never a trait I'd like to have as a sports fan. If that offends people, then I apologize.
> 
> Venting on a message board seems fairly harmless to me. I just want to talk about sports. And wow - frustrating results might lead to frustrated comments.
> 
> -Pop


Being a poor loser is not a indication of how much of a fan you are. It just shows how bad of a sport you are.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

BiggaAdams said:


> Wel it's clear Oregon beat themselves today, OSU did not beat Oregon. I think OSU will be better next year with the canfield kid or whatever and the Ducks should be a top 10 team next season since they were built for next year. They suffered too many injuries to the secondary to compete, you can't convert 3 safeties to CB and expect to be able to stop the pass.



Uhh...You have to be able to take advantage of the oppts. today...OSU did, UofO did not.

I would also add that even the television commentators talked about two different, HUGE plays for UofO that would've made the game much more lop-sided in OSU's favor.

That being said:

- Stewart is not human. That guy's strength is incredible. He was just pushing through people like a bull in a china shop. UofO is going to be really, realllllly tough next year, especially with their recruiting class so far.

- Since Canfield never gets anytime, he's going to be a big-time greenhorn next year. That should hurt us.

So enjoy this year while we have it...off to the Sun Bowl!


----------



## allee2003 (May 19, 2003)

That was nutty as hell.... GO BEAVERS.... GO BLAZERS!!!!!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Who played today?? :angel:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Both teams played hard; difference was in the accuracy of the kicking game.

Beavers flirting with 10 wins next weekend in Hawaii. Sun bowl invitation probable.

Poor ducks, at least they can look forward to more uniform combinations and another "better" recruiting off-season than the Beavers!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

All I keep telling myself is" this is as good as it gets for osu, let htem have their day in the sun".They had the best home schedule in teh conferenace with a sr qb...next year will be ugly imo....away games at oregon,sc,asu,wsu,cal..ouch. They played alright today though, I expected more from osu, I thought they'd route my Ducks. They got 14 pts off UO to's and only had one themselves, and had a great response drive twice in the second half. Serna was thier MVP today. But once again, UO gave them that game. Dante was barely hit and he coughed it up, don't know what Brady saw on that pick 6, Paysinger dropped an easy TD in the 1st, and of course the 3 missed fg's...was a fun game to watch though...just glad the Ducks showed up and made it a game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> All I keep telling myself is" this is as good as it gets for osu, let htem have their day in the sun".


you keep telling yourself that. They played BSU (ranked in BCS), Cal, and USC. Won @ UW, won @ Arizona, beat ASU..

but whatever you need to tell yourself to believe that the Ducks are "better".



> *They had the best home schedule in teh conferenace with a sr qb...next year will be ugly imo....away games at oregon,sc,asu,wsu,cal..ouch.* They played alright today though, I expected more from osu, I thought they'd route my Ducks. They got 14 pts off UO to's and only had one themselves, and had a great response drive twice in the second half. Serna was thier MVP today. But once again, UO gave them that game. Dante was barely hit and he coughed it up, don't know what Brady saw on that pick 6, Paysinger dropped an easy TD in the 1st, and of course the 3 missed fg's...was a fun game to watch though...just glad the Ducks showed up and made it a game.


take out the first ****..er..part of your post (the first part of my response, and then the bolded part) and you won't come off looking like a whiny poor sport who has to justify his teams loss by whining like a baby.

excuses didn't beat the ducks, the Beavers did. own up to that.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> you keep telling themselves that. They played BSU (ranked in BCS), Cal, and USC. Won @ UW, won @ Arizona, beat ASU..
> 
> but whatever you need to tell yourself to believe that the Ducks are "better".
> 
> ...


While the Beavers certainly have had a impressive run as of late and deserve alot of credit UO did alot to "beat" themselves in this game. Still one of the better Civil Wars in quite awhile. I'll be interested to see who OSU ends up playing in El Paso.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> While the Beavers certainly have had a impressive run as of late and deserve alot of credit UO did alot to "beat" themselves in this game. Still one of the better Civil Wars in quite awhile. I'll be interested to see who OSU ends up playing in El Paso.


there is no doubt that UO did a lot of self-beating (poorly worded, I agree). But if they were better, it happens once or twice. Not 5 times.

this year, the better team won. as hard as that is for some fans to swallow (hell, I don't even think OSU outplayed UO, let alone played good).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Back when Oklahoma got jobbed...I said to Schilly that Karma has a funny way of paying back teams/players.

Well, todays 2 muffed FG's and blocked PAT and blocked FG was Karmas way of reminded UO that she is not someone to mess with.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> All I keep telling myself is" this is as good as it gets for osu, let htem have their day in the sun".They had the best home schedule in teh conferenace with a sr qb...


btw, how do you figure having the best pac-10 home schedule is even remotely close to being true?

lets look at the #'s..

here is the combined records of the opponets (from pac-10) for the schools. 

12-21 and 20-13

guess which one is the "best home schedule"?

thats right..the one where the combined records were 20-13.

OSU's. and that didn't include the fact that Oregon played PSU at home too. (it's easily arguable that their out of conference schedules were even. Both played 2 patsies (ewu and idaho and psu and fresno state) and both played a strong team (Oklahoma and BSU) cept that OSU played on the road and didn't get the benefit of a bad call.

talking ****..jesus christ, just admit the loss was because the ducks are the yankees of the pac-10. They aren't as good as they should be, because they aren't as good as they are.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> btw, how do you figure having the best pac-10 home schedule is even remotely close to being true?
> 
> lets look at the #'s..
> 
> ...


Despite being the winningest team in the Pac-10 in the last 10 years outside of USC.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sad thing is, this late season surge by Oregon State is going to convince DeCarolis to keep Riley. Then after a horrible season next year he's going to be a lame duck again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Despite being the winningest team in the Pac-10 in the last 10 years outside of USC.


hey, I guess we all gotta do whatever we gotta do to accept a loss, and if living in the past is what you gotta to do to make you swallow the loss, I guess thats your thing.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

sammie stroughter showed up, jaison williams didnt.......how does it feel?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> hey, I guess we all gotta do whatever we gotta do to accept a loss, and if living in the past is what you gotta to do to make you swallow the loss, I guess thats your thing.


Depends on what you define the past as. That game happened earlier this afternoon, on my watch thats the past.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> sammie stroughter showed up, jaison williams didnt.......how does it feel?


Receivers only show up when their quarterbacks put them in position to.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Receivers only show up when their quarterbacks put them in position to.


then how does calvin johnson show up everyweek?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> then how does calvin johnson show up everyweek?


His quarterback throws him the ball.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Depends on what you define the past as. That game happened earlier this afternoon, on my watch thats the past.


don't be an ***.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> don't be an ***.


But I'm so good at it:clap2:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

All I'm saying is, I don't want to hear Fire Riley crap next year when OSU doesn't go bowling an 8 win season is as good as it gets for the river rats..have fun watching colt brennan throw for 400+ next week. I gave the damn beavs credit for the W, but I got my post got your panties in a bundle..im sorry I feel the Ducks gave this one away but I do..watch the game tape.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

hahahahahhahahahha your still mad..........ahhahahahhaa


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

rose garden pimp said:


> hahahahahhahahahha your still mad..........ahhahahahhaa


Actually I expected a blow out going into the game so mad was the last thing that went through my mind. I was dissapointed for an hour or so, but its only a game and not that meaningful one at that..ever since the WSU loss they all weren't that meaningful as in bcs chances. Yes its always sweet to beat your rivals but nothing to important was on the line bowl wise, it was more for bragging.


----------

